# what is fools gold



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2007)

found rocks near stream and flakes floating on water could this be gold

how to test it


----------



## Irons (Dec 15, 2007)

Calculate how much it cost you to recover it, including travel expenses, then subtract the amount of the check from the refiner. That's how you determine how big a fool you are.

I used to be young and foolish, but now i'm just an old fool.

Read what HaroldV has to say. He's a smart man. He figured out how to get Gold and stay warm and dry at the same time.

Don't forget lazersteve's site. Lots of good info there.


----------



## ChucknC (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a cheap and simple test. Press a knife edge or fingernail into the flake. If it bends and doesn't break, investgate further. If it breaks or smears, it's mica or pyrite.

Chuck


----------

